# [SOLVED] alt gr - tastenbelegungen funkt. nicht

## ichbinsisyphos

diese hier: @  ~ [ ] { } \ ¦ ...

wie bring ich meinem system die 3ten tastenbelegungen bei?Last edited by ichbinsisyphos on Fri Jan 12, 2007 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blu3bird

Das richtige Tastaturlayout verwenden.

Für die Console kannst du's in /etc/conf.d/keymap einstellen und für X in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Um direkt im laufenden Betrieb auszuprobieren, welches das richtige ist: Für die Console loadkeys und für X xmodmap.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

ja und was ist das richtige layout?

----------

## blu3bird

Wahrscheinlich "de", "de-latin1" oder "de-latin1-nodeadkeys". Hängt von deiner Tastatur ab.

----------

## Jesterhead

Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

----------

## Earthwings

Bitte in Zukunft beachten:

 *Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forenregeln- [2005-10-26] wrote:*   

> # Bitte nicht gleichzeitig im Deutschen und den Englischen Foren crossposten, es mühen sich dann nur die Leute in beiden Threads unnötig ab. Als Richtwert gilt: Wenn nach 24 Stunden nichts da ist, ist ein Crosspost in Ordnung. Es ist jedoch höflich, im deutschen Thread dann den Englischen zu verlinken um die Aufmerksamkeit zu bündeln. 

 

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

ja, ich entschuldige mich earthwings. aber ich bin erst später draufgekommen, dass das eigentlich ein deutsches problem ist.

also bisher hab ich von dem rumprobieren nur, dass die umlaute auch nicht mehr funktionieren haha.

hab für XkbLayout de-latin1 und de-latin1-nodeadkeys ausprobiert. hat die sache aber noch verschlimmert, strg-alt-f1 gibt den buchstaben "P".

so sieht der relevante teil der xorg.conf z.Z. aus

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbOptions"    "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    ",winkeys"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

EndSection

```

ich hab keine ahnung, was XkbVariant und XkbOptions tun, liegt der fehler da?

----------

## boris64

Probier einfach mal folgende Einstellungen, 

die tun es hier schon seit "geraumer" Zeit(...)

```

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver  "kbd"

        Option  "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option  "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option  "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

EndSection

```

erster teil funktioniert

so siehst jetzt aus, weiss aber nichtmal welche der änderungen es war, weil ich immer nur im terminal getestet habe ...

damit es im terminal noch funktioniert muss /etc/conf.d/keymaps angepasst werden?

----------

## boris64

Hm, 

imho ist /etc/conf.d/keymaps wichtig für die "echte" Konsole

(also die "nicht"-X-Konsole aka. z.b.[Strg]+[Alt]+[F1]  :Wink: 

Dieser "Terminal" war doch von dir gemeint oder meinst du xterm/konsole?

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

character encoding im terminal noch auf utf-8 und alles ist bestens.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Hm, 
> 
> imho ist /etc/conf.d/keymaps wichtig für die "echte" Konsole
> 
> (also die "nicht"-X-Konsole aka. z.b.[Strg]+[Alt]+[F1] 
> ...

 

ich hab das gnome terminal gemeint. da die änderungen dort nicht griffen, dachte ich, das wird mit /ect/conf.d/keymaps mitkonfiguriert.

also strg-alt-f1 ... führt auch nur zu einer emulierten konsole?

----------

## boris64

Sind denn nicht irgendwie alle Konsolen emuliert/virtuell  :Question: 

/*  :Very Happy:  */

----------

